# stanley 120



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

I putting a stanley 120 back together,is it a bevel up or down?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Bevel up.


----------



## Johnny7 (Jun 1, 2015)

*daddywoofdawg*

Here's a little rule of thumb that applies to any plane:

-when assembled correctly, the makers' mark stamped into the iron should be face up or visible.


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

Did not know that, good to know and easy to remember. thanks.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Me either, thanks again.


----------

